# Delta 34-806 Uni Saw



## bjarnold1 (May 10, 2016)

I bought a 1986 Delta Uni-Saw 34-806 in excellent condition for a good price because the guy had no way of moving it. The motor is a 5hp 3 phase and I would like to change the motor to a 1.5hp 115 volt. Do I have to change anything else other than the motor? 

Thanks


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Talk to Pirate:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f23/unisaw-motor-102290/

Oops see it is sold.


----------



## jaody (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a1966 uni/saw that I got for free .it had a blown 3ph motor. I got a replacement 3hp. from grizzly for about $325.model number h5387.look for saw frame bracket in spec. You might need a new motor pulley if shaft is different size. Also a new on/off switch. I also installed link drive belts later,what a difference. Elemated all vibration. For about $500 total I got a great uni/saw that I have been using for about 10years. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You would need to change the wiring and switch to go from three phase to single phase 115V. You have a nice saw, I would hate to see you put a 1.5hp motor in it. I would recommend getting at least 3hp.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

If I changed a motor on a table saw, I'd change the switch, wiring and relays.

You won't like the result if you put such a small motor on such a good saw.


----------



## jaody (Apr 6, 2012)

I changed all the wiring and installed a new magnetic on / off switch. If you have 220 volt electric in your shop ,I would go for the 3hp 220 motor. It won't bog down and will run cooler because of pulling less amps.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Exactly!*



Jammersix said:


> If I changed a motor on a table saw, I'd change the switch, wiring and relays.
> 
> You won't like the result if you put such a small motor on such a good saw.



A 240 V, 3 phase will have a whole different switch arrangement than either a 120 V or a 220 V single phase. In addition, that saw may have a 3 belt pulley and arbor, so any replacement motor would need to have room on the shaft for the wider motor pulley.

It would be a shame to put a 1.5 HP motor on that saw in my opinion. It would be better to use a 3 HP motor and if necessary run a separate 240V line for power IF you don't have 240 V in the shop. Any motor over 1.5 HP need 240 V to run efficiently, and 3 HP motors will not run on 120 Volts. 

Grizzly has a large selection of motors and here's one that may fit your saw:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-3-HP-Single-Phase-3450-RPM-220V-For-G1023Z/H5387


----------



## jaody (Apr 6, 2012)

The link to grizzly is the exact motor I bought 10 years ago woodenthings.made by Emerson .great motor, no problems.


----------

